# Shooting at Oakland CA Juneteenth celebrations last night, leave 1 dead and 5 injured



## Valwinz (Jun 21, 2021)

Shooting at Oakland CA Juneteenth celebrations last night, leave 1 dead and 5 injured. This is how people reacted when the EMTs arrived.
Shooting at Oakland CA Juneteenth celebrations last night, leave 1 dead and 5 injured. This is how people reacted when the EMTs arrived. pic.twitter.com/AcFPciJuzq— Anthea (@Anthea06274890) June 21, 2021




*this is what Juneteenth is about it seems*


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Shooting at Oakland CA Juneteenth celebrations last night, leave 1 dead and 5 injured. This is how people reacted when the EMTs arrived.
> https://twitter.com/Anthea06274890/status/1406897114639175681
> 
> 
> ...


And the problem is what, exactly?  That people not involved with the incident didn't let some (most likely right-wing) terrorist ruin their entire day?

I get that Juneteenth becoming a federal holiday feels like a "loss" to you somehow, but this is a pretty pathetic attempt at concern trolling even by Valwinz standards.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> And the problem is what, exactly?  That people not involved with the incident didn't let some (most likely right-wing) terrorist ruin their entire day?
> 
> I get that Juneteenth becoming a federal holiday feels like a "loss" to you somehow, but this is a pretty pathetic attempt at concern trolling even by Valwinz standards.



Right-wing according to who?

I guess when someone in your family gets hurts il be sure to go there and twerk making it hard for the paramedics to move


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 21, 2021)

So, we are suppose to condemn them and not the people that shot people in the first?

Not to mention, condemn the whole holiday, just because of these peope.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 21, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> So, we are suppose to condemn them and not the people that shot people in the first?
> 
> Not to mention, condemn the whole holiday, just because of these peope.


who is condemning a holiday 

I mean if people die around you Vamp and you like to twerk your ass that's on you not me


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Right-wing according to who?


Just a guess, made easier based on the event that was targeted.



Valwinz said:


> I guess when someone in your family gets hurts il be sure to go there and twerk making it hard for the paramedics to move


The video you posted isn't long enough to see what happens when they're trying to leave, and that's probably intentional.  If it takes ten seconds to surround an ambulance, it takes ten seconds for everyone to give it the space necessary to leave.  

This wasn't the first time nor will it be the last time that EMTs have to deal with crowds, they're trained for it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Just a guess, made easier based on the event that was targeted.


It appears according to the police chief it was gang related. 

Police Chief LeRonne Armstrong tells news organizations that a total of eight people were shot in a gang-related homicide that left one man dead and seven other people wounded on Saturday on the 2200 block of Lakeshore Avenue during a press conference at the Eastmont Substation in Oakland, Calif., on Monday, June 21, 2021.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2021/06...eteenth-lake-merritt-shooting-police-say/amp/


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> who is condemning a holiday





> this is what Juneteenth is about it seems


I don't see why this line is here, other than to condemn the holiday.

To be clear, I'm not for nor against what they did, unless they intentionally blocked people from getting help. We have much bigger problems, like you know, the mass shootings themselves.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 22, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> I don't see why this line is here, other than to condemn the holiday.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not for nor against what they did, unless they intentionally blocked people from getting help. We have much bigger problems, like you know, the mass shootings themselves.


Can I go twerk at your funeral?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 22, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> who is condemning a holiday
> 
> I mean if people die around you Vamp and you like to twerk your ass that's on you not me


you could be charged with murder (forgot how many states has that as a law)if you obstruct an EMT and the person dies as a result you know,also that was only one of 10 mass shootings over the weekend

https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/21/us/gun-violence-weekend-roundup/index.html


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> And the problem is what, exactly?  That people not involved with the incident didn't let *some (most likely right-wing) terrorist* ruin their entire day?
> .


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> View attachment 267700


Belief isn't a necessary component, the FBI has had white supremacy listed as its number one domestic terror threat even as far back as the latter half of the Trump administration.  We get a right-wing nutjob losing a few too many of his screws and going on a shooting rampage every other week it seems.  If far-right politics aren't involved, it's usually religious fundamentalism instead, and the Venn diagram for those two is practically a circle.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 22, 2021)

Doesn't appear to be exactly proven yet, but they are saying gang related, which would have already been the reasonable assumption for such an incident taking place in Oakland.
OPD Chief Armstrong announces at a press conference 8 victims, of which 1 deceased. OPD is looking for multiple shooters. This shooting appears to be gang related. If you have any information please call OPD’s Homicide Division at (510) 238-3821. pic.twitter.com/yjPC3CjC8f— Oakland Police Dept. (@oaklandpoliceca) June 21, 2021


----------



## GBAer (Jun 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Belief isn't a necessary component, the FBI has had white supremacy listed as its number one domestic terror threat even as far back as the latter half of the Trump administration.  We get a right-wing nutjob losing a few too many of his screws and going on a shooting rampage every other week it seems.  If far-right politics aren't involved, it's usually religious fundamentalism instead, and the Venn diagram for those two is practically a circle.


Do you ever stop licking window?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 22, 2021)

Well one person died, better cancel the whole holiday right?  I mean that's why you posted this, right?


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 22, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Well one person died, better cancel the whole holiday right?  I mean that's why you posted this, right?


Who asked for it to be canceled?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2021)

GBAer said:


> Do you ever stop licking window?


Do you ever stop to think, "wow, maybe I shouldn't waste my time on the internet getting offended on behalf of fascists?"  I guess not, that would require having more than just the two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Do you ever stop to think, "wow, maybe I shouldn't waste my time on the internet getting offended on behalf of fascists?"  I guess not, that would require having more than just the two brain cells to rub together.


Do you ever not produce everything onto right-winged? People don't need to be right to be upset about what has been done, not even have to be from your glorious USA.



Valwinz said:


> Shooting at Oakland CA Juneteenth celebrations last night, leave 1 dead and 5 injured. This is how people reacted when the EMTs arrived.
> https://twitter.com/Anthea06274890/status/1406897114639175681
> 
> 
> ...


Monke see, monke do


----------



## Viri (Jun 22, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Shooting at Oakland CA Juneteenth celebrations last night, leave 1 dead and 5 injured. This is how people reacted when the EMTs arrived.
> https://twitter.com/Anthea06274890/status/1406897114639175681
> 
> 
> ...


That video is disgusting. A man just got shot, and is dying, and they're dancing on his transport to the hospital.





Xzi said:


> I get that Juneteenth becoming a federal holiday feels like a "loss" to you somehow


Not to me, it's just another day off to me! I hope for more federal holidays.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> Do you ever not produce everything onto right-winged? People don't need to be right to be upset about what has been done, not even have to be from your glorious USA.


It admittedly can be a bad habit/instinct that I fall back on with temp's politics board, since we've got so many mindless right-wing spammers that make a new thread every time an edgy pre-teen shits out a new tweet or Youtube video.  Hell, this topic wouldn't have veered either if not for a second right-wing troll playing agitator.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It admittedly can be a bad habit/instinct that I fall back on with temp's politics board, since we've got so many mindless right-wing spammers that make a new thread every time an edgy pre-teen shits out a new tweet or Youtube video.  Hell, this topic wouldn't have veered either if not for a second right-wing troll playing agitator.


Don't act like the leftists here are somewhat better, as recent example take a look at the post dealing with FNAF creator's retirement. Why can't people be centrist I wonder...


----------



## Shenrai (Jun 23, 2021)

This is legit disgusting.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> Don't act like the leftists here are somewhat better, as recent example take a look at the post dealing with FNAF creator's retirement. Why can't people be centrist I wonder...


Being outside of the Democrat-Republican binary paradigm is one thing, but centrism is useless in a capitalist society.  Just ask MLK Jr.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 23, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> Don't act like the leftists here are somewhat better, as recent example take a look at the post dealing with FNAF creator's retirement. Why can't people be centrist I wonder...


What did "leftists" in the FNAF thread do wrong?

The argument to moderation is a logical fallacy, and it's trite.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_to_moderation


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 23, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Who asked for it to be canceled?


Well I'm just trying to understand what your goal is with a statement like, "*this is what Juneteenth is about it seems*" Like seriously?  People die setting off fireworks on the 4th of July, yearly, is that what that holiday is about too, it would seem?  Or are these just unfortunate events that happened on the holiday that in no way represent the actual overall meaning of the day?  I only ask because that quoted statement there holds a lot of misguided underlying meaning it seems.


----------

